# Problem Bending High E String



## 8uha (Jan 1, 2021)

Hello All,

I just purchased a used PRS, and am having trouble bending the High E string, especially on the higher frets (10+).

There are really 2 problems:

1) The string is very tight, and I really have to push hard to bend a full step.

2) When I do bend most of the time the note gets muted.

I do not have this problem with the other guitars that I have, so I don't think it's a technique issue (I use multiple fingers, and bend with the wrist).

I am relatively new to all this, so I am not certain what is causing this, I am assuming that it's a setup problem, or perhaps a string gauge problem (currently appears to be strung with 10s).

Thanks for your help!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

This may seem dumb, but I did it recently - any possibility the B and E strings got put on in the wrong spot?


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Start with a set up. A good tech will trouble shoot any potential issues and get it playing to your preference as well. It's likely something simple enough.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Get an E string in the gauge you're used to playing and replace the one on there, it could be as simple as the seller messing that up. 

Sent from my A3_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

First thing I do when I buy a guitar is to replace in the strings with the one i normally use. Have you replaced the strings yet?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

D'addario strings are noticeably stiffer than Earnie Ball Slinkys.

If the strings fret out or mute when bending you may need a fret dressing.( File and crown.) I just had 2 (3 if you count my new fretless bass) guitars filed crowned and set up by @zztomatoes (Glebe Guitar Repair Ottawa) and the difference is amazing. His work is top notch. Plek? He don't need not stinking plek.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

player99 said:


> D'addario strings are noticeably stiffer than Earnie Ball Slinkys.
> 
> If the strings fret out or mute when bending you may need a fret dressing.( File and crown.) I just had 2 (3 if you count my new fretless bass) guitars filed crowned and set up by @zztomatoes (Glebe Guitar Repair Ottawa) and the difference is amazing. His work is top notch. Plek? He don't need not stinking plek.


Dumb question...how do you file and crown a fretless bass?

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

bgreenhouse said:


> Dumb question...how do you file and crown a fretless bass?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


He unseased the nut, set up the bass, then filed the fretboard to be level. @zztomato may be better at explaining.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

player99 said:


> He unseased the nut, set up the bass, then filed the fretboard to be level. @zztomato may be better at explaining.


Nope, that answers it 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------

